# Hey community!



## Bcause (5 mo ago)

View attachment 89779


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Bcause said:


> View attachment 89779


That’s an interesting graphic. What about the eyeball? Worry about that too right? 😁

So avoid unicorns. Got it! 

Welcome to TAM!


----------



## Bcause (5 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> That’s an interesting graphic. What about the eyeball? Worry about that too right? 😁
> 
> So avoid unicorns. Got it!
> 
> Welcome to TAM!


Could hurt your vision too!


----------

